# Where's the most work for Carpenters?



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Have been told Calgary,Alberta but I also look at the weather temperatures in the winter and wonder if we would be able to cope with that.Is there anywhere else that's just as busy but slightly warmer in the winter months?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

emma329 said:


> Have been told Calgary,Alberta but I also look at the weather temperatures in the winter and wonder if we would be able to cope with that.Is there anywhere else that's just as busy but slightly warmer in the winter months?


You would need to consider Vancouver for milder temperatures.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Thinking about it I think snow is better than rain that Vancouver gets a lot of.Which would you say has the most construction work then?Vancouver?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

emma329 said:


> Thinking about it I think snow is better than rain that Vancouver gets a lot of.Which would you say has the most construction work then?Vancouver?


Alberta is a booming economy so probably more construction.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Ooh thank you.Would you say all of Alberta or jus certain parts?What do you think to Saskatoon?Would you say Alberta is better for work?


----------



## danyelle (Jul 5, 2012)

emma329 said:


> Have been told Calgary,Alberta but I also look at the weather temperatures in the winter and wonder if we would be able to cope with that.Is there anywhere else that's just as busy but slightly warmer in the winter months?


Toronto has a demand for carpenters. There is a condo boom here as well as a constant demand for reliable carpenters for resale homes. I guess it would depend on your qualifications. The winters are milder here than in the prairies.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

We had heard Toronto was good for work but felt it was probably like working in London x we was hoping for somewhere to live that was quieter but where it was reasonable to live comfortably aswell as being close to work x


----------



## danyelle (Jul 5, 2012)

emma329 said:


> We had heard Toronto was good for work but felt it was probably like working in London x we was hoping for somewhere to live that was quieter but where it was reasonable to live comfortably aswell as being close to work x


haha. I know London and I lived there for a few months. I also have many friends living there, including my bil, who complain about the tube and the expense, etc.
To me, Toronto feels much smaller, less cramped and hectic and not as competitive. It all depends which part of town you live in, really.
Tell me more about the kind of place you hope for. What is important to you specifically? Feel of city, access to amenities, friendliness factor, walkability to places, etc

My sister lives in Calgary and my brother , up in the sticks near Grand Prairie. To me, it feels isolated, there are malls everywhere, the architecture is new, and you need a car to get around anywhere. But that's just me.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Danyelle, well just like you we don't everywhere congested. We live in a quiet village in Lancashire and want somewhere that is good for children aged 11&15,somewhere where u can walk to shops etc, somewhere where there is a need for qualified carpenters. I'm a qualified nanny but thought I'd like a change and hope to train to be a teaching assistant. It would be nice to find somewhere that isn't too cold in the winter but saying that I would prefer the snow rather than the rain, and I believe Vancouver rains a lot lol.Also want reasonable priced housing (to rent) and for food too.


----------



## danyelle (Jul 5, 2012)

emma329 said:


> Hi Danyelle, well just like you we don't everywhere congested. We live in a quiet village in Lancashire and want somewhere that is good for children aged 11&15,somewhere where u can walk to shops etc, somewhere where there is a need for qualified carpenters. I'm a qualified nanny but thought I'd like a change and hope to train to be a teaching assistant. It would be nice to find somewhere that isn't too cold in the winter but saying that I would prefer the snow rather than the rain, and I believe Vancouver rains a lot lol.Also want reasonable priced housing (to rent) and for food too.


Have you been to Canada before? Village life is not the same at all compared to English ones where you aren't far from everything and the transport links are excellent. Here, it can be soulless and isolating depending on where you are. You really need a car to do your daily chores. It's more box stores, chain restaurants, and housing developments accessible by car. 
So maybe a smaller city is more suited to your needs. If cold is a problem, then the prairies are out. If you don't like too much rain, then Victoria might be good, but am not sure about the availability of work. It's known for being the retirement city of Canada. haha But who knows? look into it. It's a great size and offers a lot. The rent might be quite high though. The sunshine coast has better weather, but I'm not sure about availability of work if you're not in the tourist industry. The thing is, smaller towns have less job opportunities unless you're flexible.

I'd recommend a smaller city nearish Toronto, like Guelph or Burlington, or somewhere where there's a university. The weather is milder in this pocket of Ontario, too, compared to higher up North.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Oh thanks for that and no we've not been to Canada before but realise there'll b quieter cities and then the main cities.Do u recommend nearer Toronto than Calgary or Saskatoon?


----------



## danyelle (Jul 5, 2012)

emma329 said:


> Oh thanks for that and no we've not been to Canada before but realise there'll b quieter cities and then the main cities.Do u recommend nearer Toronto than Calgary or Saskatoon?


Yes, most definitely. You're going to get more work possibilities near larger cities where there's a yearly immigration of 80k people. There's a demand for housing and building trades is the side product. My brother lives in a small town in alberta and to me, it's depressing. It's nothing like villages in the uk. It's lonely and the winters are harsh, the nearest thing is a gas station or a strip mall miles away. I grew up in Winnipeg, which is in the prairies and I can attest to cursing the sky because of the bitter cold. If you're not used to cold, the prairies is a shock. Saskatoon has similar cold to Winnipeg, and it's smaller , and there are less opportunities than Wpg.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Is it possible for you to send me your email so I can keep in touch with you.Its good to build up friendships in Canada and even better to have people giving good advice.xxx


----------



## danyelle (Jul 5, 2012)

emma329 said:


> Is it possible for you to send me your email so I can keep in touch with you.Its good to build up friendships in Canada and even better to have people giving good advice.xxx


Sure! I'm new to this forum and I see i have a pm, but I can't tell where it is embarrassingly enough.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

I have Expats on my mobile so at bottom of page it says messages,not sure how u get onto the page on normal site either lol xx My email address is [email protected] x


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you wish to PM someone just click on their name and select the PM line.


----------

